# (SOLVED)USB card reader not recognized

## Kasumi_Ninja

I have a USB card reader which works fine in Debian but doesn't get recognized by my Gentoo kernel. I have enabled all relevent kernel modules I know of. How do I get this device working with Gentoo? 

dmesg

```
usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 10

scsi10 : usb-storage 1-5:1.0

scsi 10:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Myson    CS8819A3-116  0  1.01 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

sd 10:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0

sd 10:0:0:0: [sde] Attached SCSI removable disk
```

```

  │ ┌──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐ │   

  │ │                    --- MMC/SD/SDIO card support                                                              │ │   

  │ │                    [ ]   MMC debugging                                                                       │ │   

  │ │                    [ ]   Assume MMC/SD cards are non-removable (DANGEROUS)                                   │ │   

  │ │                          *** MMC/SD/SDIO Card Drivers ***                                                    │ │   

  │ │                    <*>   MMC block device driver                                                             │ │   

  │ │                    [*]     Use bounce buffer for simple hosts                                                │ │   

  │ │                    <M>   SDIO UART/GPS class support                                                         │ │   

  │ │                    < >   MMC host test driver                                                                │ │   

  │ │                          *** MMC/SD/SDIO Host Controller Drivers ***                                         │ │   

  │ │                    <*>   Secure Digital Host Controller Interface support                                    │ │   

  │ │                    <*>   SDHCI support on PCI bus                                                            │ │   

  │ │                    [ ]     Ricoh MMC Controller Disabler  (EXPERIMENTAL)                                     │ │   

  │ │                    < >   SDHCI support on the platform specific bus                                          │ │   

  │ │                    <*>   Winbond W83L51xD SD/MMC Card Interface support                                      │ │   

  │ │                    <*>   TI Flash Media MMC/SD Interface support  (EXPERIMENTAL)                             │ │   

  │ │                    <M>   MMC/SD driver for Ricoh Bay1Controllers (EXPERIMENTAL)                              │ │   

  │ │                    <*>   ENE CB710 MMC/SD Interface support                                                  │ │   

  │ │                    <*>   VIA SD/MMC Card Reader Driver   
```

```
│ ┌────────────────────^(-)──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐ │   

  │ │                    < >   USB Test and Measurement Class support                                              │ │   

  │ │                          *** NOTE: USB_STORAGE depends on SCSI but BLK_DEV_SD may ***                        │ │   

  │ │                          *** also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more info ***                          │ │   

  │ │                    <*>   USB Mass Storage support                                                            │ │   

  │ │                    [ ]     USB Mass Storage verbose debug                                                    │ │   

  │ │                    <*>     Datafab Compact Flash Reader support                                              │ │   

  │ │                    <M>     Freecom USB/ATAPI Bridge support                                                  │ │   

  │ │                    <M>     ISD-200 USB/ATA Bridge support                                                    │ │   

  │ │                    <*>     USBAT/USBAT02-based storage support                                               │ │   

  │ │                    <*>     SanDisk SDDR-09 (and other SmartMedia, including DPCM) support                    │ │   

  │ │                    < >     SanDisk SDDR-55 SmartMedia support                                                │ │   

  │ │                    <*>     Lexar Jumpshot Compact Flash Reader                                               │ │   

  │ │                    <*>     Olympus MAUSB-10/Fuji DPC-R1 support                                              │ │   

  │ │                    < >     Support OneTouch Button on Maxtor Hard Drives                                     │ │   

  │ │                    <M>     Support for Rio Karma music player                                                │ │   

  │ │                    < >     SAT emulation on Cypress USB/ATA Bridge with ATACB                                │ │   

  │ │                    [ ]   The shared table of common (or usual) storage devices   

```

----------

## Manko10

Is it a multi card reader? Then you also need to enable CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN

```
    Device Drivers --->

        SCSI device support --->

            [*] Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device
```

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

 *Manko10 wrote:*   

> Is it a multi card reader? Then you also need to enable CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN
> 
> ```
>     Device Drivers --->
> 
> ...

 

Thanks that worked!   :Very Happy: 

----------

